# Steps to Canada, advice please



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok just a brief on my situation

-Student in UK studying business and accountancy, will look for a job in accountancy
-Currently engaged and will marry within next few years
-Looking to move to British Columbia region

My questions
-What is the best and quickest route to get to British columbia in terms of visas, is it:
a) Through the federal workers list?
b) Find an employer before flying out and get a work permit here in the UK?
c) Fly out to BC on visitors stay and find an employer while im am there
d) Other?

-When answering the above could you please give me some advice on the amount of cash I will need to support me and my future wife while we settle in?

-Is there anything major I should be aware of in BC? E.g. high crime rates, extreme weather etc.
I have only checked out Abbotsford and Surrey so far and they seem pretty decent.

-The fiance is a beauty therapist and is self employed here in the UK. Are there good prospects for beauty and massage therapy in BC?

-Can anybody recommend a low cost airline to BC from the UK?

Even if you can answer just one question it really helps. 
Thanks all!


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Civic89 said:


> Ok just a brief on my situation
> 
> -Student in UK studying business and accountancy, will look for a job in accountancy
> -Currently engaged and will marry within next few years
> ...


I have a question, When you say you have checked out Abbotsford and Surrey, does that mean you have been there? if not, why do you want to move to BC as opposed to somewhere else.? You have to remember, BC is a very large province, as I'm sure you noticed when you looked for it on a map of Canada, for most things, you can't just ask about BC, you have to narrow it down to a certain area or city/town to get a more accurate answer.


----------



## Heading South (Jan 29, 2011)

I was going to try answer some of your questions, but then I looked at some of your other posts, and noticed that in February you wanted to move to Spain, then it was the U.S, and now its BC, where will it be next month? I don't think you really know where you want to move, and doubt that you will ever move to BC, so for that reason I decided not to answer any of your questions. By the way, to find out about airfares to BC, BC weather, crime etc, did you try GOOGLE or YAHOO etc, or even the 'search" function on this website.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

carlb said:


> I have a question, When you say you have checked out Abbotsford and Surrey, does that mean you have been there? if not, why do you want to move to BC as opposed to somewhere else.? You have to remember, BC is a very large province, as I'm sure you noticed when you looked for it on a map of Canada, for most things, you can't just ask about BC, you have to narrow it down to a certain area or city/town to get a more accurate answer.


No the only place ive been to in Canada is Toronto, ive heard good things about BC and plus its an English speaking region. I know it is difficult to generalise a whole region, but that is why Im here to seek advice because I have no clue about where to start.
Youve helped me narrow it down to the south west then as im not a big fan of the extreme cold and I will look into those agencies.
As for spending habits, minimal e.g. small apartment, cheap food etc. Until we settle in.
Thanks.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Heading South said:


> I was going to try answer some of your questions, but then I looked at some of your other posts, and noticed that in February you wanted to move to Spain, then it was the U.S, and now its BC, where will it be next month? I don't think you really know where you want to move, and doubt that you will ever move to BC, so for that reason I decided not to answer any of your questions. By the way, to find out about airfares to BC, BC weather, crime etc, did you try GOOGLE or YAHOO etc, or even the 'search" function on this website.


I am young and looking for the best place to move to in the world, so what if ive asked questions about Spain, now im seeking info on North America. I dont know where I want to move yet that is why im on this website to get peoples experiences.
Yes I can Google some of this info but I'd rather get a real persons experience, advice and opinions.
If youve got nothing useful to say dont say it...


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

How old are you? If you are under 30 then you could apply for working holiday visa, which means you can go out there and work for a year. Your fiance would have to apply for her own visa.

International Experience Canada

In regards to the other questions, I would say most of those options are unlikely given your lack of working experience. You may struggle on a working holiday visa, but at least you have a visa and that makes you more employable.

I can't answer your questions about costs since I haven't been myself... I have just applied for my IEC visa for very early stages for me but can try and answer other questions you might have.


----------



## coyne20 (Aug 3, 2010)

Considering that you are from good ol blightly. I would recommend the following:

1. Apply through the FSW scheme ASAP. (There is usually a long wait for this.) 
2. Check whether your accountancy profession is in demand according to the NOC List.
3. Your profession may be regulated and if so you would be required to sit a professional body exam in order for you to work in your profession in Canada. (This depends upon the province.)
4. It is a good idea to work for a work accountancy firm that has a global presence worldwide including Canada.
5. It would also be a good idea for you to get your professional credentials checked and researched.

The last time I saw, you would require at least CAD $15000 worth of funds. You will need to check this on the CIC site.


----------



## carlb (Feb 11, 2011)

Civic89 said:


> No the only place ive been to in Canada is Toronto, ive heard good things about BC and plus its an English speaking region. I know it is difficult to generalise a whole region, but that is why Im here to seek advice because I have no clue about where to start.
> Youve helped me narrow it down to the south west then as im not a big fan of the extreme cold and I will look into those agencies.
> As for spending habits, minimal e.g. small apartment, cheap food etc. Until we settle in.
> Thanks.


Most of Canada, outside of Quebec, is English speaking, I have lived in BC for 50 years and have never met anyone that spoke just french, you will find areas that are neither english or french, like Richmond BC, where most people seem to speak some form of asian, chinese, manderin etc. Also, apartment rentals can cost 50% or more in Vancouver or Victoria than in smaller cities. Do you mean cheap restaurant food or grocery store food, because grocery store food prices can very 10% - 20% from one store to another, its more of which store you shop at, not where you live. If you have considered Spain, you realize no where in Canada is the weather like Spain, except for maybe a few months in summer.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2011)

Civic89 said:


> .
> Yes I can Google some of this info but I'd rather get a real persons experience, advice and opinions.
> If youve got nothing useful to say dont say it...


Allow me to give my opinion, I think you need to lose the "attitude", Heading South made a legitimate statement. You seem to be asking other people to do your homework for you. especially regarding airfares etc. You are not the first and you won't be the last, which is probably why alot of people who used to answer questions on here no longer do. Why should someone waste their time answerring your questions when you don't even know if you will, or even can ever come to Canada. Once you have decided that you want to come to Canada, and have qualified for a visas, then is the time to start asking about places to live, airfares, cost of housing etc, because info you get today could be outdated in even a year or two. If you took the time to read the other postings, and used the "search" feature, all your questions would have been answerred, because all your questions have probably been asked by someone else in the last month. And you shouldn't decide where to live based on someone elses experiance.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

There are some VERY helpful and nice people on this thread!! When i was moving here i wad still looking at oz as an option too! The uk is in such a bad way people are desperate to leave so i can understand why u are looking into a few places. When i was trying to research alberta back home i found it much easier to get help from kind people on here as the place is so big u dont know where to start! And moving to another country is mind boggling and helps to get advice and answers from people who have done the move seems people on here have forgotten what its like!! Good luck hope u find where u want to go soon anywhere is better than the uk!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Civic89.  I know a number of people that have flown with Canadian Affair when coming over from the UK and got decent fares. You may want to check them out. 

Best of luck with your research & if I can help in answering your questions, I certainly will.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you ALL for the information.
I will look into what you have said, youve been really helpful and Ill report back soon.:clap2:


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

-What is the best and quickest route to get to British columbia in terms of visas, is it:
a) Through the federal workers list?
b) Find an employer before flying out and get a work permit here in the UK?
c) Fly out to BC on visitors stay and find an employer while im am there
d) Other?

Hi, these are good questions. You should anyhow look into the immigration schemes available and apply to the one that you will for sure succeed. In the meantime looking for jobs in Canada won't harm. Canadian employers will prefer legal aliens so it is important that you apply for immgration. 
amount of cash I will need to support me and my future wife while we settle in?

Check the immigration scheme, it says how much. A good idea I find is first you go there and let your future wife in UK until you find a place to live. Sort things out.

-Is there anything major I should be aware of in BC? E.g. high crime rates, extreme weather etc.
I have only checked out Abbotsford and Surrey so far and they seem pretty decent.

You should not limit yourself to BC. You might change yoru idea once you move. Happened with me. I was planning to settle down in Toronto and settled in Ottawa then I moved out hey!. Keep an open mind. BC is beautiful and huge. Your occupation pays well in Canada (do a research). Also get your degrees recognized. If you have CPA, don't even bother recognizing your degrees unless you are planning to apply for public jobs. You can recognize your degrees in Canada.

-The fiance is a beauty therapist and is self employed here in the UK. Are there good prospects for beauty and massage therapy in BC?

Not a clue, but she will find her way. You might want to check the NOC list

-Can anybody recommend a low cost airline to BC from the UK?

Honestly if you know one, let me know 

Even if you can answer just one question it really helps. 
Thanks all![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

For airlines try www.canadianaffair.com flights to uk £300 return in may and september!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> For airlines try Cheap Flights to Canada and UK - Book now at CanadianAffair.com flights to uk £300 return in may and september!


What ? with taxes and surcharges these tickets will easily hit 600 pounds


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

that was including taxes etc!! was return from manchester to calgary




Canuck_Sens said:


> What ? with taxes and surcharges these tickets will easily hit 600 pounds


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> that was including taxes etc!! was return from manchester to calgary


He may be right, I've seen Canadian Affair tickets advertised for around £300-350 mark. Even BA are not that expensive if you book far ahead enough and not at peak times!


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Im a she lol if you go on canadian affair website abd click on the hit deals u get good prices there i priced manchester to calgary end of april about a month ago and was £300 return! Another expat here her mum-in-law booked the same deal and is coming over next week!!


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> Im a she lol if you go on canadian affair website abd click on the hit deals u get good prices there i priced manchester to calgary end of april about a month ago and was £300 return! Another expat here her mum-in-law booked the same deal and is coming over next week!!


Whoops! :redface:

A very feminine username at that... teach me not to check properly, haha!


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

JimJams said:


> How old are you? If you are under 30 then you could apply for working holiday visa, which means you can go out there and work for a year. Your fiance would have to apply for her own visa.
> 
> International Experience Canada
> 
> ...


Hi, I looked into this but I think ill comeplete my studies and then apply for the federal workers PR as I can sponsor my future wife on that.
Thanks.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

coyne20 said:


> Considering that you are from good ol blightly. I would recommend the following:
> 
> 1. Apply through the FSW scheme ASAP. (There is usually a long wait for this.)
> 2. Check whether your accountancy profession is in demand according to the NOC List.
> ...


Yes after my qualification I will do this, but I will need an additional degree to convert it so im gonna be busy!
Thanks, B.


----------



## Civic89 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the rest of the replies.

Here is the route
1. Complete ACCA plus additional degree
2. Take holidays throughout BC to see which place is best suited
3. Apply on federal workers list
4. Try to find employment in our prefered place in the meantime (as an additional way to get a visa)
4. Convert my qualification to CGA
5. Save, save, save for the big move

Let me know if theres a better way 

I still have no idea but after a bit of research Victoria, Surrey, Abbotsford and Chilliwack seem pretty decent so we will have to visit.

Oh and yes canadianaffiar seems pretty good for flights, thanks!


----------

